# fulguration of polyp



## anknight77 (Dec 5, 2011)

How is everyone coding fulguration of a colon polyp using a hot snare or mono polar cautery?  45384 is for hot biopsy forceps or bipolar cautery so I believe it should be 45383, I would just like some clarification...Thanks!


----------



## ajs (Dec 5, 2011)

anknight77 said:


> How is everyone coding fulguration of a colon polyp using a hot snare or mono polar cautery?  45384 is for hot biopsy forceps or bipolar cautery so I believe it should be 45383, I would just like some clarification...Thanks!



Since the polyp is not "removed" but destroyed, the 45383 looks like the correct code.


----------

